# Dubshed 2011



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

Went to Dubshed last weekend at the Kings Hall in Belfast. Didn't photograph everything as on this occasion I was just down for a look about. Restricted my self to 1 camera, lens & flash. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Was a great show, I detailed the Red Jetta, The white golf on MAMs MT1's and the KW Green Leon at that show


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

have any of these guys heard of suspension :lol: 

its the little springs and shocks that keep the car from looking like that ^^^^ :lol:

some nice cars.. some not so nice


----------



## sharkey56 (Mar 20, 2010)

There was alot of air ride at it alright :lol: very well organised show. was anyone else surprised at how many people were wiping dust off without even a QD


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks for the pics Andy. There was a serious amount of dusting down going on!
That show was organised for the most part by six people,impressive stuff.


----------



## Keiron (Feb 9, 2011)

Some nice looking cars there.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

stunning motors


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

Reckon there was 150 ~ 200+ cars on display even though there was a second show on in Larne. The weather wasn't bad so there was a good turnout from the public.


----------

